
Stable coin SoV and a crypto exchange on top of it - ataleeq
I am running a startup to Launch
1. An open source and decentralised coin pegged to CPI and global economy to fight devaluations, manipulations, news and demand&#x2F;supply effect on currency value.<p>2. OPEx, a crypto exchange where experienced trader can share their recipe and beginners can use it by paying fee or sharing profit.<p>Looking form HN community to discuss and guide me on this. If you feel passionate and want to play your role, you are more than welcome. 
You can visit www.shield.support and validate idea for yourself being trader, developer or investor.<p>You can send your suggestions on twitter @shieldspprt or can email at shieldspprt@gmail.com.<p>tags: bitcoin, cryptocurrency, exchange, CPI, global economy, decentralised, DeFi, startups, YC2020,
======
ataleeq
Looking forward from HN community to take active part and make it better for
all.

